# Windshield Wiper Issues....



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

*wipers stop mid swipe*

Last night, while it was raining, my wipers kept stopping, mid-swipe. It's been doing this for a while, but intermittently, and it's getting worse. I've checked, and the bolts are tight, and it had that recall done on the wipers last year, so I don't know of anything else it could be. Anyone else have this problem?
It's a 97 Sentra with 78,000 miles


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I have the problem where my lowest setting, the "delay" doesnt work, when move the handle it makes a clicking noise and does nothing. If I go from a higher setting to the lower one it sorta does what you say, it goes halfway and then it stops. 

I'm bringing it into the nissan dealership so that next time it rains I dont have to drive with no wipers.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well the wipers on my 96gxe suck i had to replace the motor 3 times already.... 

it keeps breaking


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

wired... i have noticed some stuff like that too.. mine still work though. like. once. i clicked it on, and it froze half way for a second. then it went


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the wipers on my 99 don't work anymore when i hit the washer fluid... i guess nissan never fixed the problem through out the b14


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Hmm, I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem, then. It sucks ass, to be sure.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Check your fuses (in car and under hood) and relays (under hood). Could be moisture, corrosion, a loose connection, or just age.

Seth


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

*Need HELP! WIPERS NOT WORKING*

I need help! I was driving home today in the rain and my wipers stopped working! I can hear the motor sounding like its still working but I get NO movement from my actual wipers! Has anyone had this problem or does anyone have any info that may help?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it might be that the wiper link joint stripped, or broke off if you say that the wiper motor still runs and the arms don't move, and also there was a recall on the wiper cover sealing preventing water from accumulating and corroding the joints, better take off the cover and check those joints and arm links........


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

and if it's age, it may be the mechanical parts so don't overlook that........


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

my wipers dont work at all. there is a rod that connect to both wipers at the bottom, on eath side of the rod there are 2 plastic peices that are like 50 cents, they are broken and thats why the wipers dont move. every time the nissan dealer gives me the wrong rod when i asked them. i tell yea soo much hassle for little things. the whole rod costs 14 dollars.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

my wipers dont work at all. there is a rod that connect to both wipers at the bottom, on eath side of the rod there are 2 plastic peices that are like 50 cents, they are broken and thats why the wipers dont move. every time the nissan dealer gives me the wrong rod when i asked them. i tell yea soo much hassle for little things. the whole rod costs 14 dollars.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

So what should I do? I need wipers! I live on the Gulf Coast of Mississippi. LOTS of RAIN. When I travel from where I live to back home it's roughly 100 miles and I usually encounter rain along the way. What do I need to be looking at? How much am I looking at for the dealership to fix this problem and how much would I be looking at just to get the parts from the dealership and do it myself? I really need help bad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

I have had this problem twice now! And I had the recall installed!

PN's:

Passenger side link 28841-4B000
Drivers side link 28842-4B000
Central pivot assembly 28850-4B000

Total cost was about $60 Canadian. Installation took about an hour. This is very easy and can be done yourself.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I've never had wiper problems but maybe that's cause it hardly rains here in L.A.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's the car's environment and outside conditions that deteriorate parts, so in this case, the fault is entirely mechanical, good, no fussing around with electrical components.......


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I've never had wiper problems but maybe that's cause it hardly rains here in L.A.  *


 look at that as a good thing!


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Well I went ahead and winged it anyway. I opened up the rain shield and the motor arm was disconnected from the arm that connects the two wipers. The motor still works but the sound I was hearing was the motor arm moving around connected to nothing and rubbing on metal. The plastic clip that connects to the metal ball joint went bad so I went to the local Nissan dealership and showed them what I needed. It came to $10 after tax and I had it in pretty quick. Finally I can go back to having a normal car for a while(In the last week I have changed my window/lock master switch, changed my front brake pads which were completely worn down, and fixed my windsheild wipers! I need a brake)

Oh yeah this week I have some fun stuff to do though...I bought a cluster bezel and some reverse glow gauges that should look sweet with my NisKnacks EL HVAC!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

My wipers are busted.  I had snow on my windshield. Came out in the morning started the car, heard a pop. Turns out I turned the car off yesterday without turning the wipers off. Turned the car on this morning and the wipers must have stripped themselves trying to move the frozen snow. So now I can hear the motor still moving but the wipers dont. Any body know what parts I would need?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I think Nissan had a recall on that!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I have a similar problem, with mine, only the delay doesn't work. Im thinking it's only the wiper switch, what do you guys think? 

-verno


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

oh, ok. I just read the whole post and saw that two others had the same situation. I guess I need to remove the rain shield and check the links. Too bad I'll have to take off work to do this and get the parts cause they are calling for rain in the evening. Any one know how well that rain-x stuff works?!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i have used rain-x and it worked pretty well without usin wipers (also depends on how hard its raining) but it does work..


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

ya know it seems every time i read a bad post something happens ----- First my alternator (post i made) -- then this post (now my wipers are screwing up) --- Would it be possible for someone to start a post and state they gained 200HP over night w/ no add ons?? hahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

ok. turns out it was the links. I only needed one link which I bought from the local nissan dealer for 16 bucks. All it is is a metal rod with plastic caps filled with goo on each end. Pop it back into place and you are straight. Would have taken about five minutes with a set of vice grips or something. All I had was flimsy needle nose pliers and numb fingers, but it is fixed.


----------

